

Noke: The World's First Bluetooth Padlock - cgbystrom
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/fuzdesigns/noke-the-worlds-first-bluetooth-padlock

======
serf
finally, a way to combine the insecurities of a padlock with the insecurities
of programming and telecommunications!

that said, I'm sure people will love it.

